

Commander Hadfield's Cover Of Space Oddity Disappears Today, Thanks To Copyright - gluejar
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140513/06584027216/commander-hadfields-amazing-cover-david-bowies-space-oddity-disappears-today-thanks-to-copyright.shtml

======
angersock
Well, thank god that copyright is helping ensure the production of creative
works and performances and keeping them from leaving the eyes of the--oh, oh
wait. Balls. :(

I wonder if there is still any sort of reasonable discussion to be had
here...pro-copyright folks have claimed that lacking copyright will prevent
people from ever creating art, which is demonstrably false; anti-copyright
folks have claimed that enforcing copyright will reduce art creation and
distribution, which is true.

It's so clear cut it seems like we've moved past the point of fruitful arguing
and now must simply shout past each other, much as on abortion, surveillance,
bearing arms, or using the GPL.

~~~
chrismcb
I don't think pro-copyright folks are claiming lack of copyright will prevent
people from EVER creating art. It will just prevent a lot of people from
creating GOOD art. It will be more difficult for solo artists to practice
their art. And it will be almost impossible for multiple artists to practice
their art (especially when they collaborate on something that can costs
millions of dollars to produce)

Enforcing copyright can inhibit creation of art that builds on other art. But
they can only build on the other art if that art exists. Not having copyright
means some of that art won't exist.

Sure, you will have street musicians, and repertory theater, and people will
still write books.

